# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  problme affichage avec gtkmm sur ubuntu !

## azer2010bis

bonjour madame , monsieur

j'aimerais en savoir un peux plus de mon problme affichage :

actuellemnt je code en c++ avec Gtmm alors que j'ai aucune error de syntaxe  la compilation.
je lance mon excutable pour afficher mon interface sur mon systme ubuntu, mais il ne s'affiche pas correctement les bouttons, aprs plusieurs recherchent fructueuse me voici ...
la seul l'information que j'ai touver sur la toile t de selectionner  l'aide de gconf-editor :

~/desktop/gnome/interface/
puis de cliquer sur la case button_have_icons. sans rsultat mme aprs un reboot.

donc voici un apercu de la fentre de base le bouton : hi et le bouton : hello ne saffiche pas dans la box !!!! 



merci d'avance.

----------


## chrtophe

Je pense qu'il ne trouve pas les images contenant tes boutons, qui doivent tre dans des paquets non installes.
Aucun msg sur la console ?

----------


## azer2010bis

> Je pense qu'il ne trouve pas les images contenant tes boutons, qui doivent tre dans des paquets non installes.
> Aucun msg sur la console ?



bonsoir chrtophe,

je n'ai pas de message erreur sur la console quand je compile le programme puis pour vrifier les paquets des buttons installes ,  tu une ide pour vrifier ?
je suis pass sur le site www.https://www.gtkmm.org/fr/download.html pour voir.  j'ai remarque que les prs-requis sont  

    glibmm
    gtkmm
    goocanvasmm
    libgdamm

puis jai ssay d'installer glibmm sur la console mais je n'y arrive  pas meme en regardant le README :  voici mon erreur console pour glibmm



```

```

puis jai voici l'apercu l'install 



thx.

----------

